# Wanted:Slaanesh/Tzeentch Daemons



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Title says it all i live in Canada and am looking for the following in trade, i have lots to offer so let me know if you have any of the following.

Wanted
=======
1 Herald of Slaanesh 
1 Valkia the Bloody 
1 Warriors of Chaos Tzeentch Sorcerer Lord 
30 Daemonettes of Slaanesh (Unpainted only) 
20 Pink Horrors of Tzeentch (Unpainted Prefered, but will deal) 
4 Fiends of Slaanesh 
1 Soul Grinder
2 Unbuilt Demon Princes (Plastic) 
Imperial BFG Fleet


For Sale\Trade
========
Forgeworld
----------------
1 FW Medusa Siege Gun on Artillery Carriage (With 5 man DKOK crew) $100
1 FW Winged Hive Tyrant (Venom Cannon\Bonesword & lashwhip) $50 
3 FW Imperial Guard Tank Commnaders $8 EA

Marines
------------------- 
5 Sniper Scouts $20 
3 Scout Bikers $25 (Unpainted)
1 Leamartus with jump pack $10 
1 Legion of the Damned Trooper with Multi-Melta (Metal) $10 
1 Finecast wolf lord on spur (From Wolf Rider guy kit) $10
1 Landspeeder storm $10 (No crew) 
1 Stormraven $50


Chaos
-----
10 Terminators $40 (Assorted style, great for chaos)
1 Custom Plastic Chaos Terminator Lord $25


Assorted GW
------- 
1 Malus Darkblade Mounted $10
1 Witchfate Tor Tower $55
1 Saint Clestine Body $10
1 Lillith Body $5
1 Hive Guard $15
1 OOP Skull Catapult! $Offer
1 Large Case $50
5 On Spur Dryads $10
5 Metal Warpspider $20
1 Carnifex Body $15
Codex's\Books
-------------
Codex Blood Angels $15 
Codex Tyranids $15
Apocalypse $30 (Bit Rough shape)
Imperial Apocalypse 2 $30 
Forces of Hordes:Legion of Everblight (hardcore)
Hordesomination (hardcore) $30 
Notable Bits 
-------------- 
1 Predator Auto Cannon Turret 
Most of a Leman Russ battle tank on spur
2 Metal heresy style Jump Packs 
4 Sanguinary Guard Back Packs 
Astorath's Jump Pack x1 (metal) 
FW Chain axe x3 
FW Power Halbard x1
Fw Phobos Bolter's x4 



BFG $125(I think these are the ships i have but will double check)
---------------------
2 Eldar Eclipse Cruisers
1 Eldar Shadow Cruiser
2 Eldar Arconite Frigate
3 Eldar Hellebore Frigates
3 Eldar Helmock Destroyers


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got 10x blood letters, you have any FW Heresy stuff or Necrons?


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a Lilith Succubus figure from Spyglass if you're interested in daemonette-type minis. The scale matches to 40k.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/grasientus/spynews1.jpg

(she's on the right)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

maelstrom48 said:


> I have a Lilith Succubus figure from Spyglass if you're interested in daemonette-type minis. The scale matches to 40k.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/grasientus/spynews1.jpg
> 
> (she's on the right)


Thats an awesome figure, updated top post for new wants.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------

